# Oakland County Hunt/Fish Club Weenie Roast 1/23/2010



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Bonfire and Weenie Roast
​When: January 23, 2010 6pm till ?
Where: My place PM me for map and address
Why: Why not?

What can you bring: family, kids, wife, girlfriends

I will supply the weenies, buns and marshmellows. Please byob and something to pass if you like. A seat if you like.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Canceled do to lack of interest......I tried guys. :sad:


----------

